# 1/7/07 Fishing on a Warm Winter Day



## whj812 (Jan 8, 2008)

Little Change from Sundays report. The bites were few and far between. The surface water temp did warm up alot toward the end of the day though. Close to 49 degrees when I was pulling my boat off the lake.

I did manage to catch just 1 small, smallmouth. I had a couple on, but the bite was slow, and before I realized that there was a fish on. they were off.

Here is a pic of the smallie that I got today, caught him on a 3 inch senko with a 1/8th ounce bullet weight Texas rigged. To be small he put up a good fight!!!

Trip Log Link

https://www.MyDailyFishingLog.com/r_tripemail.asp?t=3321&u=whj812


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the report! Any videos to go along with it? :wink:


----------



## whj812 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ill get those posted tomorrow.....LOL


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice fish, I see you have a seat bracket on you boat (from your pic) How does it work? I am getting one for my boat. Where did you get it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2008)

BensalemAngler said:


> Nice fish, I see you have a seat bracket on you boat (from your pic) How does it work? I am getting one for my boat. Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Walmart sells them!


----------

